# ILF vs. Formula Pros and Cons?



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

Shot both. I cant tell any difference. My scores were the same, arrow speeds were the same, nothing changed as far as I could tell. The formula system is just a selling point for Hoyt. It sounds fancy and high tech so people buy it. I typically dont recommend it to people either because it tethers you to Hoyt's limb line which is rather expensive. The cheapest Hoyt formula limb at the moment is the carbon 840's which will run you a solid $350, where as you can get ILF limbs as low as $80. Not to mention Hoyt is now phasing out all their past risers and the formula X, which will run you $800, is now the only formula riser they make anymore. Youll shoot the same regardless of what type of bow you shoot. Its not a bad system so dont take my criticism as such, people still shoot really good scores with it, just be aware that you basically pledge loyalty to the Hoyt name and more of your paycheck up front if you go formula. ILF gives you more freedom so thats usually what I recommend to beginners.


----------



## hamnguyen (Apr 1, 2014)

It's just personal preference and if you want the latest and greatest from companies. I say just buy whichever bow you want that you will want to enjoy. 

The shot feeling between ILF and Formula is fairly similar. You should totally get an ILF bow for flexibility.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

> Does one shoot faster or more stable than the other? Is one have more velocity than the other? Feeling differences between the 2? Others?


Short answer - no. 

Like Hamnguyen says, just pick one and go with it. Lots more options on the ILF used market, so I know which one I'd pick. If it's important to you to "be seen" shooting a Hoyt, then get the formula.


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

ILF has a little bit better range of poundage for a set of limbs for tuning than Formula. 

Formula limbs usually cost more. Not many low poundage low cost formula limbs for beginners or intermediate. 

Chris


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

TS - 

All of the above. 

One is a de facto standard and the other proprietary. 
That alone should make your decision. 

Viper1 out.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

I noticed that no one has posted any numbers to back up his claims.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

theminoritydude said:


> I noticed that no one has posted any numbers to back up his claims.


Go for it.


----------



## GoldArcher403 (Jun 25, 2014)

theminoritydude said:


> I noticed that no one has posted any numbers to back up his claims.


I did. Cheapest formula limbs is $350 at the moment while you can still get SF/WNS limbs as low as $80.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

rjbishop said:


> I did. Cheapest formula limbs is $350 at the moment while you can still get SF/WNS limbs as low as $80.


Claims of performance improvements if any. Price is readily available, OP should be in the know.


----------



## theminoritydude (Feb 11, 2013)

limbwalker said:


> Go for it.



I didn’t make those claims.


----------



## TractorShooter (Oct 26, 2016)

Thank you for all of the feedback on my limb question, I appreciate it. I have decided to go with an ILF limb type to enable me to have more options for risers.


----------



## drolander1 (Aug 8, 2016)

TractorShooter said:


> Thank you for all of the feedback on my limb question, I appreciate it. I have decided to go with an ILF limb type to enable me to have more options for risers.


Good choice! Always best to choose the path with more options down the road. ILF will have all of these latest innovations and options in the future (even from Hoyt) Formula pros will have Hoyt (at least until they decide to discontinue that line)


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

For all the reasons given above this should be a no-brainer unless you're a Hoyt sponsored shooter or can get Hoyt stuff at substantial discounts..


----------



## Charles A Smith (Dec 9, 2014)

Nobody mentioned that the longer ends on the Formula limbs mean the sight window is smaller. Not by much but if you have a fat head like some people (ahem) the riser intrudes on the aperture.

But I don’t care because my Ion-X is the most beautiful riser ever made.


----------



## pbara2001 (Oct 27, 2018)

TractorShooter said:


> Thank you for all of the feedback on my limb question, I appreciate it. I have decided to go with an ILF limb type to enable me to have more options for risers.


Smart choice!


----------

